# iPhone 2.0.1 Update Live



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Check for updates in iTunes, the new iPhone firmware is available. Let's see if it fixes some problems!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Screen rotation in Safari has smoother transitions now.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Typing on forums is improved (no jumping around) but there is still a slight lag in the keyboard. I don't see much difference anywhere else?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Apps appear to be a little more responsive, faster when opening/closing. Also Contacts doesn't lag any more.

BUT

I now have WORSE 3G reception than I did before! My phone just told me "No Service" when I used to get 3-full bars! WTF?


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Yikes. Three hours remaining in my download. Is it me or Apple?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

marct said:


> Yikes. Three hours remaining in my download. Is it me or Apple?


there's probably a million people downloading it now unless you haven't upgraded from a 56kbps modem yet.


----------



## benfrith (Jul 7, 2008)

marct said:


> Yikes. Three hours remaining in my download. Is it me or Apple?


Mine took less than three minutes


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah...15 minutes here


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine took 35 minutes


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

If I have a jailbroken iPhone, will this new software revert back to an (un)jailbroken iPhone? In other words ... do I need to run this firmware through the Pwnage tool to keep my iPhone jailbroken?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

hmm, Safari seems slower loading pages now, though it could be other causes. 3G took a really long time to connect once turning it on as well.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Ehmac still won't remember me.
And my lock screen won't change AT ALL!!!


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

SonicBlue82 said:


> If I have a jailbroken iPhone, will this new software revert back to an (un)jailbroken iPhone? In other words ... do I need to run this firmware through the Pwnage tool to keep my iPhone jailbroken?


Pretty sure you'll need to wait for testing, and any needed changes, before you can jailbreak the update; otherwise it, as you guessed, it will unjailbreak.


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

So.. how do you do the upgrade?

Never mind... found it! 

Only took 3 minutes.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

kloan said:


> hmm, Safari seems slower loading pages now, though it could be other causes. 3G took a really long time to connect once turning it on as well.


I haven't upgraded yet and my Safari is SUPER SLOW today! (it was fine yesterday) Some web pages I can't even load because I get some network errors.
I'm hoping when I upgrade late today this will be fixed.
Very frustrating.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Upgraded from 2.0 jailbroken activated SIM unlock to 2.0.1 and I'm still SIM unlocked and activated.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

I've tried 5 or 6 times to down load and it and every time it cancels it and says "the network connection has time-out"!? Everything else about my internet connection is fine so it's really frustrating. You would think when I press the refresh arrow in itunes it would pick up where it left off but it starts all over again and then "times-out with 50mb to go.

Thoughts?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

kevleviathan said:


> Apps appear to be a little more responsive, faster when opening/closing. Also Contacts doesn't lag any more.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I now have WORSE 3G reception than I did before! My phone just told me "No Service" when I used to get 3-full bars! WTF?


yes, contacts is way more responsive now. Impressed.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

CaptainCode said:


> Upgraded from 2.0 jailbroken activated SIM unlock to 2.0.1 and I'm still SIM unlocked and activated.


Since you say unlocked - I'm assuming you have a iPhone 1G? If so, yay! Also, you just "updated" in iTunes. Not restored?


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> Since you say unlocked - I'm assuming you have a iPhone 1G? If so, yay! Also, you just "updated" in iTunes. Not restored?


Yep I have the iPhone EDGE. All I did was allow iTunes to update to 2.0.1 and it is still unlocked. I read that people were having success with this so I tried it and it worked for me as well.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Im disapointed, seems to have broken GPS for me and a fellow worker. It finds Ottawa, but then doesnt put the dot on the map for our position.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

zmttoxics said:


> Im disapointed, seems to have broken GPS for me and a fellow worker. It finds Ottawa, but then doesnt put the dot on the map for our position.


turn on 3G 
Turn on wiFi

Shutdown iPhone. (Powerdown) 

Restart iphone

try maps


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

psxp said:


> turn on 3G
> Turn on wiFi
> 
> Shutdown iPhone. (Powerdown)
> ...


Ya, I did that. It didnt work all downtown. I get home and now its working again. So I have no idea as it was working downtown the other day.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Good news!
I downgraded (Restore from original custom firmware) and all is good again! And Winterboard lets you use dynamic backgrounds  WOOT


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

I am having nothing but problems and nightmares with this device. I am getting frequent Safari time-outs, incredibly slow 3G and EDGE, inability to connect to mail, inability to connect to weather and frequent call dropping with 3G on (without even me touching the phone, talking on headset, phone sitting on counter the call failed. Went from 3 bars to gone in the blink of an eye). As well, the phone will lose the ability to make the alert for new email, for new text messages and the locking sound when locking out the phone (when hitting the top button to close out the phone). I have spoken to Rogers about all of this, and they are LESS than helpful. I can't help but feel I have a defective device, or, if this is considered normal, I am incredibly disappointed. 

In fact, I was considering seeing if there was a way to get out of my iPhone contract and even give the device away. I want, and need, a device with reliability. If I turn off 3G I do get some better call quality and reliability (but that defeats the purpose of having paid for a 3G device) but that still does not account for the loss of alert tones, connectivity and the like. I have to re-boot the device in order to get those features back. What is this, a Windows device? God I hate comparing this to that company tptptptp but, this is my sad experience. 

I am posting this in the 2.0.1 section as this has occurred both before, and after, the firmware upgrade. I even tried to go back to my first generation iPhone, but sadly I bricked the phone when I tried to upgrade the firmware to 2.0, and the Pwange (or whatever it is called) program I cannot get it to work. If I could, I would be using my EDGE phone. Having GPS is not that important to me since I have a Garmin GPS. 

The biggest reasons, and in fact, the only reasons I got this new phone were because I was afraid of having my old phone bricked, as it is, because I wanted a phone that would work, without concern, on the Rogers network. The other reason was I wanted 3G. The speed and ability to surf the net and still receive phone calls were features I was willing to pay for. Sadly though, I get neither of those features since the 3G speed and reception is so poor as to not make it worthwhile; in particular when compared to marked battery drain.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

darrenlovesmac said:


> I am having nothing but problems and nightmares with this device. I am getting frequent Safari time-outs, incredibly slow 3G and EDGE, inability to connect to mail, inability to connect to weather and frequent call dropping with 3G on (without even me touching the phone, talking on headset, phone sitting on counter the call failed. Went from 3 bars to gone in the blink of an eye). As well, the phone will lose the ability to make the alert for new email, for new text messages and the locking sound when locking out the phone (when hitting the top button to close out the phone). I have spoken to Rogers about all of this, and they are LESS than helpful. I can't help but feel I have a defective device, or, if this is considered normal, I am incredibly disappointed.
> 
> In fact, I was considering seeing if there was a way to get out of my iPhone contract and even give the device away. I want, and need, a device with reliability. If I turn off 3G I do get some better call quality and reliability (but that defeats the purpose of having paid for a 3G device) but that still does not account for the loss of alert tones, connectivity and the like. I have to re-boot the device in order to get those features back. What is this, a Windows device? God I hate comparing this to that company tptptptp but, this is my sad experience.
> 
> ...


Call Rogers and tell them you get NO service, it's defective, and they will send you a new one. Yours is definitely pooched. The call will take you 30 seconds, and the shipment will take 3 days. All your woes will be over.


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

Elric said:


> Call Rogers and tell them you get NO service, it's defective, and they will send you a new one. Yours is definitely pooched. The call will take you 30 seconds, and the shipment will take 3 days. All your woes will be over.


I have been on hold now for over 30 minutes, this is my 4th call to Rogers since Sunday. I have explained my problems to them exactly as I explained them on this forum. I have been jumping through hoops for them since Saturday. Rogers does not seem willing to replace my device. I have restored, I have erased all data and reset the phone, I have restored again, I have upgraded to 2.0.1 and restored again, but still, refusal to provide me with any assistance. I even emailed Elizibeth Hamilton, and that conversation appears to be degrading into virtual name calling as she found my comment regarding Rogers apparent uncaring attitude towards their customers "innapropriate". I will post her comments to me in another post. 

But I do appreciate your support, sadly though, Rogers does not seem to think my phone is pooched. I do, you do, and perhaps many others on this forum think that, but Rogers, who ultimately hold the future of my phone in their hands, does not think there is a problem.

Darren


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

*Battery Life Downgrade?*

Maybe it's just me but I am noticing that my battery life is non existant since the upgrade. I fully charged it and unplugged at 2 this afternoon and just over 3 hours later I have only about 35% battery left with almost no usage and the same settings as every other day...

Am I alone on this one?


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, at long last, I have been able to get an upgrade/replacement phone. I spoke with a reasonable representative and am she set the process of a replacement to be shipped to me going. So, I should have a new phone here by next week at the latest. 

Darren


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats great Darren i was starting to feel bad for you and was ready to call rogers on your behalf as well. HOpe your next Iphone meets your expectation as i just went to 3G from the orginial one and love it.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The 2.0.1 update broke the activation on my iPhone 2G. 

Spent a while getting it back into DFU mode and then downgraded back to 2.0 PWNed. 

Guess I'll wait for Pwnage tool 2.0.2 or whatever.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

*no more clicking sound on screen roll?*

so I've noticed since the update when the screen scrolls, there is no longer like a clicking sound made. Is it just me? I tried to see if it's in the sounds settings but it's not. Any idea how to get the sound back? I kind of miss it


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Update seems to have gone smoothly. Contacts is very responsive now compared to 2.0.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

sdm688 said:


> so I've noticed since the update when the screen scrolls, there is no longer like a clicking sound made. Is it just me? I tried to see if it's in the sounds settings but it's not. Any idea how to get the sound back? I kind of miss it


Do you mean when you're scrolling through a drop down menu? That's the only scrolling sound I know of, and it still works for me.

On another note, the screen still jumps around when posting a reply. The really didn't fix much with this update. Probably rushed the release to make it look like they got more done than they really did.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

kloan said:


> Do you mean when you're scrolling through a drop down menu? That's the only scrolling sound I know of, and it still works for me.


For example, before the update if I open up contacts when I go thru the list, it has a clicking sound when the screen scrolls. Also I believe there is a sound made when I go from one app page to the next. These sounds are now gone. it's like I pressed the "mute' button.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Whaaa???? I never EVER heard a clicking sound when scrolling in contacts or changing app pages.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Hmmm. My contacts are definitely snappier, and I thought SMS typing lag was gone - but it returned today full force.

It is especially bad when I return to the SMS app after being in Safari or using the iPod app. I have to close and open it two or three times somtimes for it to be usable.

This is getting a bit old - I text a lot and I am sick of the slowdown. It should be a simple app that JUST WORKS.

Is anyone else having this issue at all?

PS: I have restored my phone and I have uninstalled most of my apps and only kept the ones I use a lot. Upgraded to 2.0.1 and it has helped the overall speed of the phone a bit, but the SMS lag still persists sometimes.


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

My 2.0 1st gen iphone sometimes reboot itself when starting app store apps, along with the usual bugs like keyboard lag and the jumpy screen when typing in safari, but now its all fixed except the occasional keyboard lagout.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

sdm688 said:


> For example, before the update if I open up contacts when I go thru the list, it has a clicking sound when the screen scrolls. Also I believe there is a sound made when I go from one app page to the next. These sounds are now gone. it's like I pressed the "mute' button.


Nope, sorry.. you imagined these!


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

you mean I forgot to take my memory pill again ? I was pretty sure the clicking sound was their when I scrolled thru contacts ...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

sdm688 said:


> you mean I forgot to take my memory pill again ? I was pretty sure the clicking sound was their when I scrolled thru contacts ...


Unless I'm going crazy, I don't remember there ever being sounds for that or the page swipes. Not even on the 1st gen.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

2.0.1 went fine, until the final reboot, where it said I had an uncompatible SIM (or words to that effect) and to get a new one from my service provider. Seeing as I needed to get Cydia working properly, I re-pwned it (it took two attempts because I didn't read the instructions properly the first time!) and it's back to normal functionality, plus YouTube is now working.

Praise to the dev team Gods!


----------

